# Substrate from bunnings ?



## calebs92 (Jan 26, 2013)

Just wonder if there are any good substrate/flooring you can from bunnings or anywhere that doesn't sell as high priced as a pet shop haha? Im setting up a jungle theme for my bredli's new enclosure and desert for the beardy  
Im wanting sand for the beardy and bark type, something that look natural like a rainforest type


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Jan 26, 2013)

Washed sand for beardie and just some coir peat I believe it is called ( the one with no fertilizer or chemicals and stuff in it ), Comes in blocks which you place in water and expands, then you dry it out and looks identical to kitters Crumble and 10 x cheaper.


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 26, 2013)

Why are you setting up a bredli with a jungle/rainforest theme when they are from a desert area?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 26, 2013)

Ramsayi said:


> Why are you setting up a bredli with a jungle/rainforest theme when they are from a desert area?



Duh Ramsayi, Pythons only live in Jungles!

As stated the washed play sand is great, I use it for most of my lizards, I also use the fertilizer free coco peat blocks.


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 26, 2013)

'Nuf said


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 26, 2013)

I disagree with using sand of any type for a captive beardie. They swallow it aloong with their food and it can cause a lot of problems. Not to mention mess. You could however create the look of sand with a similar coloured lino, or a kind of "sand art" thing where you use a course sand and cement mixture on the surface of something cut to size, like wood or ply or whatever, then paint it and seal it with pondtite. Just like you do with making a fake rock background.


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Jan 26, 2013)

lizardjasper said:


> I disagree with using sand of any type for a captive beardie. They swallow it aloong with their food and it can cause a lot of problems. Not to mention mess. You could however create the look of sand with a similar coloured lino, or a kind of "sand art" thing where you use a course sand and cement mixture on the surface of something cut to size, like wood or ply or whatever, then paint it and seal it with pondtite. Just like you do with making a fake rock background.


 A bearded dragon is more likely to die due to the chemicals on your hand then from impaction...


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 26, 2013)

Monitor_Keeper said:


> A bearded dragon is more likely to die due to the chemicals on your hand then from impaction...



Seriously where is this info coming from?

What chemicals on your hands would kill a beardie?


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 26, 2013)

Ramsayi said:


> Seriously where is this info coming from?
> 
> What chemicals on your hands would kill a beardie?



Exactly! I've seen beardies die from sand impaction but never from someone handling them.


----------



## Mr.James (Jan 26, 2013)

Play sand and eucalyptus mulch.

- - - Updated - - -

There is also cypress mulch.


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Jan 26, 2013)

Deodorant, air freshers, general cleaning purpose sprayers. Still linger in the air quite a while after sprayed/used and can/do stick to your body (hands). More to the point housing a beardie on sand is not dangerous anymore so then the above mentioned in likeliness. And sorry I meant coco peat OP


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 26, 2013)

You can also get large compressed blocks of coconut husk mulch, it is very cheap and looks great although I would recommend washing or shaking the dust of it before use.


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Jan 26, 2013)

GeckoJosh said:


> You can also get large compressed blocks of coconut husk mulch, it is very cheap and looks great although I would recommend washing or shaking the dust of it before use.


$6 for 5L or something from memory ( or along those lines ).


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 26, 2013)

Monitor_Keeper said:


> $6 for 5L or something from memory ( or along those lines ).



Yeah I think its more like 10-15lt but either way its cheap


----------



## MathewB (Jan 26, 2013)

I bought something like 5kgs of washed play sand, maybe a bit more, for $6....Instead of $30.

- - - Updated - - -



lizardjasper said:


> I disagree with using sand of any type for a captive beardie. They swallow it aloong with their food and it can cause a lot of problems. Not to mention mess.



Why would a captive Beardie swallow sand but not a wild one?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 26, 2013)

It comes in 20kg bags for $6-$8


----------



## calebs92 (Jan 26, 2013)

thanks for the help guys !


----------



## ArcticMonkey (Jan 26, 2013)

Sugarcane mulch is good for some species too, though it can be very dusty.


----------



## sd1981 (Jan 26, 2013)

Just be sure that whatever you use is "organic" or "chemical free" as you wouldn't want something happening to your reptile over the sake of saving a few $$$$$.....


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 26, 2013)

MathewB said:


> I bought something like 5kgs of washed play sand, maybe a bit more, for $6....Instead of $30.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Why would a captive Beardie swallow sand but not a wild one?



I dunno. I just seen them die from it (a friends) so I don't use it anymore.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 27, 2013)

lizardjasper said:


> I dunno. I just seen them die from it (a friends) so I don't use it anymore.



When feeding live prey on sand it is important to give them decent sized prey items, if you feed them crickets etc that are too small then they will get sand with just about every strike, imo feeding larger prey items significantly reduces the risk of sand impaction.


----------



## RileysGeckos (Jan 27, 2013)

Can you use the sand from bunnings for knob tail geckos and other geckos like that?

- - - Updated - - -

Can you use the sand from bunnings for knob tail geckos and other geckos like that?


----------



## bk201 (Jan 27, 2013)

make sure you buy the right sand i use washed beach/playpit sand which is a finer sand
they also sell other varieties of sand river/landscaping which i would not use.


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 27, 2013)

please dont make this about impaction being a valid cause of death, options for substrate are what was requested.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 28, 2013)

RileysGeckos said:


> Can you use the sand from bunnings for knob tail geckos and other geckos like that?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Can you use the sand from bunnings for knob tail geckos and other geckos like that?



Yes, the washed play sand is all I use for my geckos (apart from geckos that prefer organic substrates such as leaf-tails).


----------



## wokka (Jan 28, 2013)

Some Bunnings have gardens and you can pick up sticks and leaves off the ground for nothing. If you dont want to go to Bunnings you can do the same in your own garden. You dont have to buy products from a shop to use as substrate, They are all around you but just not in plastic bags.


----------



## RileysGeckos (Jan 28, 2013)

Which one is the one I need for them and other geckos here's link to bunnings 

Moderator edit: No links to non sponsor sites that sell the same / similar products thanks.


----------



## sharky (Jan 28, 2013)

I have used wash play sand as substrate for beardies for almost 8years. I have never had a problem with it or with my lizards. They are all extremely healthy and I have never seen them eat any 
I feed vegies on plates or on a large rock to avoid sand getting on them and my beardies always are running around eating crickets when it's food time 

Personally I have never had a problem but problems can happen (But i think if anything it would be your own fault for forgetting something or feeding the wrong size prey...)


----------



## John_lisa (Feb 3, 2013)

hey guys i know the post is a little old but id like to thank u all as this is the exact info iv been looking for i want sand for my womas and BHP but there in 1.2x1x1 tanks and sand at 30 for 20kgs is a rip it would cost me a bomb to do it but the sand from bunnings wont lol 

i do have one question about someone saying to get sticks and stuff from outside i know u can do this how ever do u not have to wash the item before exposing it to ur reptile 
thanx


----------



## Phantom_Fangs (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes I cook sticks/bark in the oven before using it...kills any nasties


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 3, 2013)

Put them in a black garbage bag. Tie it up tight and put it in the sun for a few days. Less risk than an oven and works well for large branches too, (that won't fit in the oven) just use two bags, one each end, and some duct tape to seal the middle.


----------



## bingera84 (Feb 4, 2013)

cypress mulch is great and looks really good from bunnings, they also have a new one its called impact mulch ( its a soft mix of wood chips used under swings etc for kids falls. its free of toxins but personally havent used it yet. I did you a "chemical free, toxin free, natural " mulch for one of my womas and it immediately got irritated and was rubbing it face on everything and then went into the water which is very unusal for woma's. anyway trial and error is good just read labels carefully as you dont want to put yoursnake into something covered in fertilizer like the mulch i used was. Sand has never been a problem for me unless you have hatchies running around trying to eat small crickets, they can be very bad aim and doesnt take much to block them up but never any deaths. I use natural paper bedding in my enclosures now its just recycled paper. its looks great still in my desert themed cages, its odor free and easy to clean and cheap i use 7 liters roughly for a 1200x600x600 enclosure and a 15l bag is around $10 check it out in my album file to see the kind of look it achieves!


----------



## justin91 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm getting a bearded soon and this thread answered all my questions. I was going to go sand but I was curious, what about that kitty crumble stuff or what ever its called. That grey pebble looking stuff. Does anyone know if it's bad for lizards?


----------



## bigjoediver (Feb 8, 2013)

justin91 said:


> I'm getting a bearded soon and this thread answered all my questions. I was going to go sand but I was curious, what about that kitty crumble stuff or what ever its called. That grey pebble looking stuff. Does anyone know if it's bad for lizards?



It is called breeders choice when it's in the kitty litter section and Back-2-Nature when sold as animal bedding. Same stuff same manufacturer same color packaging just different printing. Used it for years for my dragons, quite popular choice for many, I aways put newspaper underneath just as a bit of extra protection for my enclosure floors.


----------



## justin91 (Feb 8, 2013)

bigjoediver said:


> It is called breeders choice when it's in the kitty litter section and Back-2-Nature when sold as animal bedding. Same stuff same manufacturer same color packaging just different printing. Used it for years for my dragons, quite popular choice for many, I aways put newspaper underneath just as a bit of extra protection for my enclosure floors.



Oh ok awesome. Is it cheaper than other substrates?


----------



## bigjoediver (Feb 8, 2013)

justin91 said:


> Oh ok awesome. Is it cheaper than other substrates?



I got 2 x30lt bags for $35 from a large pet chain store a few weeks back on special.


----------



## Wally (Feb 8, 2013)

wokka said:


> Some Bunnings have gardens and you can pick up sticks and leaves off the ground for nothing. If you dont want to go to Bunnings you can do the same in your own garden. You dont have to buy products from a shop to use as substrate, They are all around you but just not in plastic bags.



In a nutshell.

Up until recently I've had the luxury of a 12" chipper making my substrate.


----------



## riotgirlckb (Feb 12, 2013)

I use Eucalyptus mulch for my Bluey, $5 a bag from my local sand and soil joint, for your desert theme you can try the straight lizard substarte the exo terra sell but try and get it off ebay they are much cheaper for many things


----------

